# Let's see your huntin' buddy or at least your best friend



## arrowsnflies (Jun 8, 2011)

I'll start it off. Here's my Holly (GSP) and Charlie (my moron... er, I mean Bassett Hound). It's a good thing that Holly's natural instinct is better than my training ability. It's a shame that Charlie can't be trusted to return and has a love for chasing deer or else he'd make a great rabbit dog. Heck of a nose on that guy!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Pepita's Beeline Captain Jack Sparrow 









Pepita's Beeline Bella - just won amateur dog of the year!









Pepita's Addie Baddie


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

my best hunting buddy jacob hes allways ready to go hunting no matter how cold 








my two leged best hunting buddy 








my favorite shot of jacob


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

We are both retired now but; still bestest buddy. Nothing like 110 lb lap dog!


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

they dont hunt much, but I keep 'em around anyway


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

My German Shorthairs.


----------



## cenglish (Jun 29, 2011)

great pictures!!


----------



## arrowsnflies (Jun 8, 2011)

Been awhile since I've checked this out. Some great looking pooches out there! That Brittany pup is so dang cute. My wife loved that pic!
Found another pic of my Holly this morning from a morning out at Caeser's Creek a couple years ago. A couple woodcocks and a couple pheasants... was a good morning.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Here is my girl(s)


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

my favorite shot of jacob 







[/QUOTE]


I know where that is


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

I_Shock_Em said:


> my favorite shot of jacob



I know where that is [/QUOTE]

no you dont you just think you do


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

Let me in dad, I think there's a treat with my name on it!


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

My Setter Belle with a limit of MN grouse
\

 

And a couple Ohio public roosters


----------



## waterboss (Aug 16, 2010)

This is my boy Max........a great Partner. This is a photo from the previous owner.....he is a little heavier now. My wife loves him too. What a great breed of dog.


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

My english setter, Sister


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

here's a good photo:










Bella on point, camo backing, ridley's lost but honoring, and addie actually respected the bird and gave it some room


----------



## Imfowl55 (Dec 24, 2005)

here's Chase my Wire Haired Pointing Griffon


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Here's my buddy, a Golden retriever/Newfoundland ....one heck of a shed/antler hunter!!!


----------

